# Seen on the Streets of Steamboat Springs



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what frame it is or what vintage. It has "Moots" on the downtube. Chained to a tree near FM Light's in Steamboat a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice. I like the old Moots steel bikes.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

bushpig said:


> Nice. I like the old Moots steel bikes.


I thought it was kinda cool, myself. It had a certain "Steamboat" quality about it. 

I tried to find the owner to ask some questions about the bike, but couldn't.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a nice one, look close and notice the fenders are Moos made, and that vintage could be sporting the alligator lugs.


----------



## quinnlogan (Nov 23, 2011)

I love it. Rolling piece of history.


----------

